# 2/19 - 2/20 Storm Discussion Thread



## madskier6 (Feb 14, 2009)

It's a toss-up at this point as to how much snow we may get but Jason Fox is saying there's a chance it could be significant, similar to Valentines Day 2007 or Feb. 1969?    It may be a let-down & we don't get much.  That's why this is a storm speculation thread.

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/

"As this already well established low pressure center interacts with the forces of the Atlantic Ocean, the intensification will continue and blizzard-like conditions are very possible over portions of New England Thursday and into Friday. Heavy snow across interior New England and the spine of the Green Mountains to be specific and MRG to be more specific seems to be a predictable by-product but lets not give this storm an early KISS OF DEATH. Thursday and Friday could be Valentine's day 2007 re-incarnated or it could be something less or it could be not at all.

In all honesty and with all the kidding aside, the storm next week is probably going to be a bit more than "not at all". Its just a matter of details and those still need to be ironed out and we will do so in the coming days."

I'm interested in powderfreak's opinion for this storm.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2009)

Hoping forecasts begin to come together by tomorrow so I can put in the request. Suffice to say, I am taking at least one day off this coming week and perhaps two if needed. Definitely owe it to myself, LOL.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Feb 14, 2009)

They said that about the 2/3 storm, and some other storm in January - Vday 07 will never be repeated


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 14, 2009)

it's looking like a humdinger!!!!


----------



## KingM (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not going to get my hopes up until we're a lot closer. The last "Monster Storm!" didn't bring us a single flake. By the time it arrived it was a hundred miles east of Cape Cod.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 15, 2009)

On Burke Mountain local forecasts are calling this a storm to "watch".  They are calling for "several inches" of snow, unfortunately we are 4-5 days away and anything can happen.  

This morning it is snowing on the mountain and we should get up to 4 inches all day from a northern VT disturbance.  Flakes are abbundant as I write and if it keeps on all day it should be a fun fun day.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 15, 2009)

AMAC2233 said:


> Vday 07 will never be repeated




Yes it will.  There has been bigger storms before.


----------



## reefer (Feb 15, 2009)

Sweet! We're due! I decided to pack it in this weekend and stay home..... be patient. It's going to dump!


----------



## AMAC2233 (Feb 15, 2009)

awf170 said:


> Yes it will.  There has been bigger storms before.



Yes, there will be bigger and better storms, but that storm was special for different reasons: a) The timing. It was midweek, Valentine's Day, slopes empty, right in the middle of the day. Anyone who skiied it knows how amazing the boot deep powder was - every run. b) Timing in relation to the season; there hadn't been any big storms before it. It was the long-awaited breakthrough after 2.5 sucky seasons. 

Maybe it was just a personal thing but for me, nothing will ever compare.


----------



## mikestaple (Feb 15, 2009)

Sunday morning Boston TV is tracking this storm as it comes in off the California coast.  They have it on a track to cut right across central Mass.  This will make it the PERFECT storm for me (20 miles from the Cape).  Rain in Southeastern MA - thus no plow guy fee and shoveling down south - and tons of snow in the mountains.

But - still too far off to really get a decent track on this.  Hope this comes in closer to Wednesday than Thursday.  I would love to take the day off on Thursday and run to the mts. with the kids..........  Friday skiing would be more likely to be mobbed with the backend weekend of the President's vaca week.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm supposed to fly into Manchester at 11:30PM Thursday night. Hopefully this guarantees a huge storm. If I ever get into the airport, I'm headed straight to the Mtn!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm most likely going to Vermont next weekend so a storm would be great!!!!..I would likely drive up after the storm and get sloppy seconds..


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 15, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm most likely going to Vermont next weekend so a storm would be great!!!!..I would likely drive up after the storm and get sloppy seconds..



What mtn are you headed to? $teaux?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2009)

from_the_NEK said:


> What mtn are you headed to? $teaux?




Probably skiing Killington or Sugarbush Saturday, Stowe Sunday and ???? Monday..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Feb 15, 2009)

Headin for WF next Sun-Thurs., bring it on.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 15, 2009)

EEEEEP!

NOAA just started creeping in with some potential..  Non snow precip...  

Quick, someone burn a few old skis....


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 15, 2009)

Headed to Killington next weekend, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Zand (Feb 15, 2009)

Was supposed to be in Lyndon Thursday-Sunday. Plans got scrapped and now here comes the storm.

Probably gonna bite the bullet and either drive in it Thursday or go to some crowded hell Friday.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2009)

This morning's NWS suggests the storm will dump it's goods Wednesday night into Thursday day, with all snow north of Central NH and VT.  Could be 6+ in the northlands.  Sounds like Thursday will be a bad day for driving, but if you can be there ahead of the game, you're in the money.  Making plans for Thurs or Friday wherever the goods are.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 16, 2009)

billski said:


> This morning's NWS suggests the storm will dump it's goods Wednesday night into Thursday day, with all snow north of Central NH and VT.  Could be 6+ in the northlands.  Sounds like Thursday will be a bad day for driving, but if you can be there ahead of the game, you're in the money.  Making plans for Thurs or Friday wherever the goods are.



Haven't seen any forecast amounts on NWS, where did you see that?


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Haven't seen any forecast amounts on NWS, where did you see that?


 
NWS
forecast.weather.gov
Pick a town. 
Select "Hourly Weather Graph"
Forward to Wed/Thurs/Fri

Watch these http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/winter_wx.shtml move for about 24 hours and you get a sense of what might happen to. 

it's actually worked out handily for me all season. Again, closer to the event, more accuracy. I stop tracking at 24 hours ahead and start packing.


----------



## tcharron (Feb 16, 2009)

billski said:


> NWS
> forecast.weather.gov
> Pick a town.
> Select "Hourly Weather Graph"
> Forward to Wed/Thurs/Fri



  Ahh, ok.  Yea, I look at the hourly weather graph as well, but sometimes it's actual snowfall amounts seem vague.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Ahh, ok.  Yea, I look at the hourly weather graph as well, but sometimes it's actual snowfall amounts seem vague.



As they should this far out.
The key is interpretation; not literal; in context; subject to change.
It's the trend that matters.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2009)

Josh fox is getting worked up over this one  http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/

I just wish he will be right.


----------



## roark (Feb 16, 2009)

Models keep heading north. Hope ends up tracking a bit south again.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 16, 2009)

billski said:


> Josh fox is getting worked up over this one  http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/
> 
> I just wish he will be right.



Me too!


----------



## polski (Feb 16, 2009)

The way most medium- to longer-range forecasts have played out this winter, personally I am going to expect the worst and be happy for anything that is not the worst.

Also seeing mention in NWS-Burlington discussion of possible advisory-level wind on the back end. So while I'm trying to take Friday off (no matter what happens, to have a day with my kids during their vaca week) I'm kinda expecting that if anything I'll be looking for sloppy seconds on the weekend. And you know what? I'd be fine with that, as long as there's enough wrap-around snow on top of whatever might happen earlier.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 16, 2009)

I think this storm is going to be a giant bust!!!!


----------



## hardline (Feb 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Probably skiing Killington or Sugarbush Saturday, Stowe Sunday and ???? Monday..



ill be at stowe on sunday and stratton on monday and tues.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2009)

Cleared for vacation on Thursday, sah-weet. Bring it.


----------



## billski (Feb 16, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Cleared for vacation on Thursday, sah-weet. Bring it.


 
gogogo!

Bullseye looking like the Whites and Maine.  
could be another Black Mt. day...


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 17, 2009)

billski said:


> gogogo!
> 
> Bullseye looking like the Whites and Maine.
> could be another Black Mt. day...


I am not making the destination call until Wednesday when snow estimates become more solid. Black is not really on the table. Much as I love no competition powder days, I am also in the mood for some serious terrain. Cannon and Burke are my options for the I-93 corridor. Anything in the NoVT Route 100 corridor is on the table as well. We'll see how this thing comes together.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 17, 2009)

Local forecasts are calling up to 1 foot at Burke Mountain, problem is local forecast is likely wrong

However we have been getting snow as 3 days ago we got 2 inches, then we got one inch on both Sunday and Monday and overnight we got another inch and is still snowing pretty heavy here with big white fat flakes.  Today will be a great time on the mountain as we could get a few more inches judging by the way its snowing now.


----------



## hammer (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like SNE will take one for the team with this one...


----------



## mishka (Feb 17, 2009)

from forecast for Bethel  ME on Weather.com : 
_" Feb 18  Tomorrow night 
Snow along with gusty winds at times. Low 23F. Winds SE at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of snow 80%. *Significant snow accumulation possible. *":_ : 

I will be at Sunday River on 19th


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2009)

NWS Gray Maine:

EXPECT A GENERAL 6 TO 10
INCH SNOWFALL OVER MOST OF THE CWA.


----------



## salsgang (Feb 17, 2009)

For Maine... They are creeping the changeover to rain line inland a bit... Looks like somewhere between Norway and Bethel is the all snow line. Still OK for SR, Mt. Abram, SL and Saddleback... not so good for Shawnee. Looks like a Windy event Thursday... hope it dies down Friday.

We are pre-positioning in Central Maine Thursday night ready to take on Saddleback Friday! I want a powder day Friday! Stay Snow!


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2009)

Burlington Vermont NWS:
"
SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 8
INCHES ARE POSSIBLE ACROSS THE ADIRONDACKS OF NEW YORK AND EASTERN
GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT BY THURSDAY EVENING."


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2009)

how does 16" sound for maine?


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2009)

Gray, Maine NWS, 3:45PM:
"
...A SIGNIFICANT WINTER STORM LOOMS FOR WESTERN MAINE AND
NORTHERN...CENTRAL AND SOUTHEAST NEW HAMPSHIRE WEDNESDAY NIGHT
INTO THURSDAY NIGHT...


LOOK FOR THE SNOW TO DEVELOP FROM WEST TO EAST DURING WEDNESDAY
EVENING. THE SNOW MAY FALL HEAVILY AT TIMES LATE WEDNESDAY EVENING
INTO  EARLY THURSDAY MORNING ACROSS MUCH OF THE AREA. AS MILDER
AIR TRIES TO COME ONSHORE NEAR THE COAST...THE SNOW MAY MIX WITH
OR EVEN CHANGE TO RAIN TOWARD DAYBREAK THURSDAY.

THE HEAVIEST SNOW WILL END THURSDAY MORNING ACROSS SOUTHERN NEW
HAMPSHIRE AND SOUTHWEST MAINE...BUT CONTINUE ACROSS THE REST OF
THE AREA INTO THURSDAY AFTERNOON
AT THIS TIME...THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR MORE THAN 6 INCHES OF
STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL FOR THE ENTIRE REGION...WITH SIGNIFICANTLY
MORE POSSIBLE ACROSS CENTRAL NEW HAMPSHIRE AND INTERIOR SECTIONS
OF WESTERN AND CENTRAL MAINE.


----------



## polski (Feb 17, 2009)

Josh Fox update for the greater MRG metropolitan area: "1-2 feet with the first inches being dense and the last being fluff" as terrain-induced continues into Sat a.m.

edit: and Scott B/powderfreak weighs in saying 10-20" above 2000' along the northern Green Mtn spine, with totals depending on just how much terrain-induced falls on the back side. Possible light crust Thurs between primary and secondary lows. As for the upslope, "This will be an interesting event to watch unfold as weather and snowfall will likely vary a lot from one location to another, with aspect and elevation."


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

polski said:


> Josh Fox update for the greater MRG metropolitan area: "1-2 feet with the first inches being dense and the last being fluff" as terrain-induced continues into Sat a.m.



That's what I like to see..I can't even look at the accuweather forums until a storm is actually occurring because the predictions range from 1 inch to 4 feet..but I know there is going to be some nice fluff on the backside of this storm benefitting areas from Killington to Jay Peak...I freaking love Winter!!!


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2009)

*Scott Says:*

I'll be honest, haven't spent a whole lot of time looking at this one the
past two days.  However, I feel like I've got a decent handle on the
situation.  This could be just another moderate snowfall or it could be
huge.  I do think 48-72 hour totals from Wed Night through Friday will be in
the 10-20" range above 2,000ft along the Green Mountain spine from MRG to
Jay Peak.  Below that, 6-12".   These totals depend on the upslope response
on Thursday afternoon, Thursday night, and Friday.  

We've got another system where the primary low tracks to the west of the
area, with redevelopment in the vicinity of southern New England tracking
towards Maine.  The mid and upper level lows finally capture the new surface
low somewhere in Maine where the entire shebang becomes vertically stacked.
 Now, here's the tricky part.  The exact location of this stacked low will
determine how much upslope we get.  I'd like to see the system a little
further north and west than what I saw on the NCEP models before I fully
jump in... because a low in Maine hits us with more westerly winds (have to
cross 'Dacks) than northwesterly (doesn't get dried out by the 'Dacks).  If
its a little further north in S. Quebec, then we'd get a real good upslope
event following a moderate snowfall.

What I feel comfortable with is that snow breaks out tomorrow
afternooon/evening and continues through the night before tapering off
Wednesday morning.  It will be a wet 31-33F snow below 1,000ft and given no
real arctic air near us, its a done deal that the Champlain Valley and CT
River Valley will likely go over to rain or non-accumulating wet snow for a
good portion of this.  Anywhere below 500ft runs the risk of plain rain with
wet snow 500-1,500ft... I expect better ratios 1,500-summits where temps
will be more like mid to upper 20s.

Models indicate a general 3-6 inch snowfall on Wednesday night across the
ski areas, with locally higher amounts as you head into the higher terrain
of central VT and central NH.  I'd expect Killington or Sugarbush wins the
overnight sweepstakes in VT, as far as Thursday morning new snow totals go.
 Then there's a pretty decent lull in precipitation during Thursday morning
into Thursday afternoon.  I'm concerned with marginal temps and moist low
levels that we either get light freezing drizzle or freezing mist after the
snow in the mountains (ie. light crust) as deeper lift leaves the region,
but won't forecast that yet.  We've seen this set-up before and its not
uncommon to get some light crust after a wet snowfall from residual low
level moisture. 

Then, the low consolidates and stacks later on Thursday which will finally
usher in some colder air and upslope snow.  No matter what happens, we're
looking at 4"+ of upslope, with the possibility of 12+ as dendrite growth
level lowers into the orographic lift zone Thursday night and Friday.  This
will be an interesting event to watch unfold as weather and snowfall will
likely vary a lot from one location to another, with aspect and elevation.

I'll chime in tomorrow evening on the prospect for upslope later in the storm...
-Scott


----------



## tequiladoug (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2009)

Hot Damn!  It's looking like a 3-day windfall! W-T-F


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 17, 2009)

tequiladoug said:


>



Just got my shift covered.....heading to Saddleback Wednesday night!!! Hope the wind holds off.........Anybody else gonna be up there?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 17, 2009)

Central NH through mid-western ME get nailed again! This season is freaking unreal. What to do Thursday? What to do? Free skiing at Burke, cheap skiing at Cannon, or pay to ski Cat or Black? Saddleback is off the table due to the drive in the snow. Different story if I had a place to crash and could drive over Wednesday. I would be concerned about wind hold at Saddleback as well (didn't used to have to worry about that!!!). Same at Wildcat and perhaps Cannon depending on where the snow is blowing out of. I might just leave home early, see what is happening at Cannon at 8am and make the decision based on wind factors. Thurs is twofer day at Cannon and sure to be a shitshow. Burke isn't going to get as much snow but a much mellower day with less competition (fewer options too). Ah, it is so NICE to have choices. 

Then back to work on Friday, hope for some Friday up slope in the Greens, and back at it in NoVT for Saturday with local BC on the table for Sunday and maybe a dawn patrol Monday morning if we get another slug of snow.

WELCOME BACK WINTER. THANK YOU, SIR! MAY I HAVE ANOTHER?!!?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 18, 2009)

The voodoo lady lurks!


----------



## salsgang (Feb 18, 2009)

jerseyrob said:


> Just got my shift covered.....heading to Saddleback Wednesday night!!! Hope the wind holds off.........Anybody else gonna be up there?


We are there Friday. Save some snow for us! ;-) Looks like they have backed off the wind forecasts for Thursday. Higher Summit forecasts from Mt. Washington Observatory calling for "winds SSE shifting NW 30-45 mph decreasing to 20-35 mph w/ higher morning gusts." Most of the time I find that winds over 55 at Mt. Washington starts holding lifts at SB and SL. Its a rough correlation but hopeful sign wind-wise. Have Fun!


----------



## awf170 (Feb 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Central NH through mid-western ME get nailed again! This season is freaking unreal. What to do Thursday? What to do? Free skiing at Burke, cheap skiing at Cannon, or pay to ski Cat or Black? Saddleback is off the table due to the drive in the snow. Different story if I had a place to crash and could drive over Wednesday. I would be concerned about wind hold at Saddleback as well (didn't used to have to worry about that!!!). Same at Wildcat and perhaps Cannon depending on where the snow is blowing out of. I might just leave home early, see what is happening at Cannon at 8am and make the decision based on wind factors. Thurs is twofer day at Cannon and sure to be a shitshow. Burke isn't going to get as much snow but a much mellower day with less competition (fewer options too). Ah, it is so NICE to have choices.
> 
> Then back to work on Friday, hope for some Friday up slope in the Greens, and back at it in NoVT for Saturday with local BC on the table for Sunday and maybe a dawn patrol Monday morning if we get another slug of snow.
> 
> WELCOME BACK WINTER. THANK YOU, SIR! MAY I HAVE ANOTHER?!!?




I'm thinking Shawnee Peak.  It is almost as dead as Black but is actually consistently steep.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2009)

Mt. Abram should be on some folks radar for a no competition powder day.  

unfortunately I won't be out on a hill again until Sunday.  At this point, possibly Wildcat.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's where my money goes:






while second place goes to 






Storm Total Forecast for elevations to 2000 feet.  That means the mountains will see different amounts.  (not always but usually more  
Now, if we can only get Albany NWS into the STSF program so we can get a graph of So VT, W Mass/W CT!
 Snow measured in inches.

Anyone who thinks they have to be at work Thurs-Fri is nuts


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 18, 2009)

salsgang said:


> We are there Friday. Save some snow for us! ;-) Looks like they have backed off the wind forecasts for Thursday. Higher Summit forecasts from Mt. Washington Observatory calling for "winds SSE shifting NW 30-45 mph decreasing to 20-35 mph w/ higher morning gusts." Most of the time I find that winds over 55 at Mt. Washington starts holding lifts at SB and SL. Its a rough correlation but hopeful sign wind-wise. Have Fun!



Sounds good! Thanks Salsgang!! We'll try to save some snow fro you but I can not promise anything. Hahahahaha.......have fun up there!! I'll report on conditions tomorrow night!


----------



## salsgang (Feb 18, 2009)

jerseyrob said:


> Sounds good! Thanks Salsgang!! We'll try to save some snow fro you but I can not promise anything. Hahahahaha.......have fun up there!! I'll report on conditions tomorrow night!



Awesome. They are talking about some upslope snow thurs night to Friday so we might get lucky too...


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

no mo speculation!


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 18, 2009)

Wildcat it is then. Good. I need retribution after last Saturday's "firm" half-mountain depression.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2009)

northern Vermont will likely get more snow on the backside..I hope..


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> northern Vermont will likely get more snow on the backside..I hope..



+1 .  Share the wealth Obama said....


It's really getting hard to get anything done, with this on our back door.....


----------



## ollegator (Feb 18, 2009)

WTH? Burlington office: northern vt/nh border - 3.8" of snow forecasted. 
Maine office: northern vt/nh border - 11/8" of snow forecasted. 

Does someone in Maine office loves the red color too much or this snowstorms these days recognize the state borders?


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

ollegator said:


> WTH? Burlington office: northern vt/nh border - 3.8" of snow forecasted.
> Maine office: northern vt/nh border - 11/8" of snow forecasted.
> 
> Does someone in Maine office loves the red color too much or this snowstorms these days recognize the state borders?



This has always been a problem. It's clear they are not on speaking terms with each other. One is more pessimistic than the other.  I post the maps, let you consolidate the data and draw your own conclusions.  In my experience, Burlignton is far more in  tune with snow and mountains than Gray (go figure).  Both Gray and Albany seem to have a different agenda..  Would you rather be looking at accuweather????


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 18, 2009)

ollegator said:


> WTH? Burlington office: northern vt/nh border - 3.8" of snow forecasted.
> Maine office: northern vt/nh border - 11/8" of snow forecasted.
> 
> Does someone in Maine office loves the red color too much or this snowstorms these days recognize the state borders?



For Burke Mt I have heard forecasts as high as 18 inches and as low as 4 inches...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2009)

it's been snowing here for about 30 minutes..big fat flakes and it's starting to stick..it's supposed to change over to rain this afternoon..


----------



## playoutside (Feb 18, 2009)

Snow just started here in northern NJ.  Brought some wind with it too!


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 18, 2009)

have to stay south...ragged or okemo? okemo all snow but could be crowded and not get a ton of snow. ragged may have a rain mix. what do you think? any other good option?


----------



## danny p (Feb 18, 2009)

a sight for sore eyes....snow falling in dutchess county.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2009)

SnowRider said:


> have to stay south...ragged or okemo? okemo all snow but could be crowded and not get a ton of snow. ragged may have a rain mix. what do you think? any other good option?



If possible Sugarbush or northward..why do you have to stay south???  Okemo doesn't have much pitch for a powder day.//.


----------



## mikestaple (Feb 18, 2009)

SnowRider said:


> have to stay south...ragged or okemo? okemo all snow but could be crowded and not get a ton of snow. ragged may have a rain mix. what do you think? any other good option?



You're in MA.  If Eastern Ma - make a run for Loon (just bang up 93)?  May be a zoo, but they are in the southern zone of the sweet spot for snow (close to a foot).

I'm hitting it on Friday, with the kiddies, hoping to avoid the weekend crowd.


----------



## Euler (Feb 18, 2009)

Snowing hard now in SoVT


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

Euler said:


> Snowing hard now in SoVT


  where r u?


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 18, 2009)

Anticipation.............


----------



## Euler (Feb 18, 2009)

billski said:


> where r u?



Jacksonville - about 20 min south of mt. snow.  My house is at about 1500 ft.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice and overcast here in Woburn, MA... no precip as of yet...

-w


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 18, 2009)

Just started snowing on Route 100 here in the Mad River Valley, heavier volume at Mt Ellen - yeah !!!!


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 18, 2009)

I dont have my license and my dad won't want to drive that north. were at my house in snh and okemo and ragged are my two real options. so do you think I take the chance for some rain with snow and go to the steeper less crowded ragged or okemo who is getting less snow but should get all snow?


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

snowing moderately in Mass @ rte 90 and rte 495


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm trying to be at Cannon on Fri.  I just need to convince the wifey.


----------



## vcunning (Feb 18, 2009)

billski said:


> where r u?



Euler is near Mount Snow as am I.  

I've see 27 degrees (at about base level) and 3 inches already.

On a side note, Euler, I thought of you today on the Gut Superpipe.  Get well soon.


----------



## JPTracker (Feb 18, 2009)

Just started snowing here at Jay. The wind has also picked up. They closed the Tram around 2:00 and then closed the Flyer around 3:30 and removed all the chairs. As with previous storms I doubt they will run tomorrow but hopefully the Jet and Bonnie will still run.


----------



## billski (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmmm.  I forgot about that.   Wind holds seem likely for Thursday which means a lot fo untracked for Friday.  badabing!

I see the NWS ratched down their numbers by a couple inches.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 18, 2009)

awf170 said:


> I'm thinking Shawnee Peak.  It is almost as dead as Black but is actually consistently steep.


Too great a chance for wet snow and change over to train that far south and that close to the coast. Maybe they will not get a mix, but it is not worth the risk, IMO.

With the threat of winds, I am still liking Burke. But may stop at Cannon to see if they can get things going. Nothing beats a Cannon powder day. I just fear that two-fer and crowds. But even with the two-fer, can't be much worse than a weekend.


----------



## reefer (Feb 18, 2009)

Euler said:


> Jacksonville - about 20 min south of mt. snow.  My house is at about 1500 ft.



Euler is near Mount Snow as am I. 
I've see 27 degrees (at about base level) and 3 inches already.
On a side note, Euler, I thought of you today on the Gut Superpipe. Get well soon



Thanks Euler and vcunning. Future reports appreciated, especially about 4:45am......................
Thinking of driving in the morning to get some first tracks, we'll see.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 18, 2009)

Started snowing around 5 p.m. half way up the mountain where I live, circa 2000 feet.  Just went out with my dogs and its snowing heavy with big white fluffy heavy flakes, this season just keep getting better. SkiBurke!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 18, 2009)

No two-fer deal at Cannon this week due to the holiday. Hmmmm....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2009)

A couple inches of wet snow at Blue mountain and still dumping with the temperature near freezing..we just have a half inch of slush down in the valley....It's looking like a nice dump of basebuilding snow..hopefully lighter snow with the wraparound for Northern New England Friday/Saturday...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 18, 2009)

How is it looking up in the MRV?


----------



## polski (Feb 18, 2009)

SnowRider said:


> have to stay south...ragged or okemo? okemo all snow but could be crowded and not get a ton of snow. ragged may have a rain mix. what do you think? any other good option?



Which day? Saturday apparently could be a big powder day in VT with upslope snow, per TGR's resident East Coast weather expert Lionel Hutz, who focuses more on southern VT -- see last few pages of this thread -- and a new post by the more northerly oriented Scott B/powderfreak at the SKIVT-L list. 

(The former is, justifiably IMO, sensitive to having his posts lifted in toto on other boards ... I only lurk there and on SKIVT-L but will take this opportunity to say Thanks Lionel and Scott, keep up the great work)

p.s. given your options I'd think Magic. Me, I'm hatching my own plans now that I've got Friday off ... eyeing Mt Wash Valley as bullseye for part 1 of this multi-part event.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2009)

Saturday in Vermont is gonna be tits..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 18, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> How is it looking up in the MRV?



It's looking pretty white........nice


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 18, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> It's looking pretty white........nice



You working Friday?  I'll pop in if I make it.


----------



## KingM (Feb 18, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> It's looking pretty white........nice



In a bit of a dry slot, but it will hopefully be gone. But yes, it was great to see snow falling again. This weather has been frustrating, cold but not a flake to be found.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, plans have changed.  Looks like I've lost my $9 Cannon tickets, so I think I'm hitting up Black Mountain on Fri.  If anybody else is going to be around, PM me.  I'll be skiing alone, so I'd love some company.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 18, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> How is it looking up in the MRV?




2-3 inches new snow at 10:25 and snowing hard now...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2009)

WWF-VT said:


> 2-3 inches new snow at 10:25 and snowing hard now...



SWEET

build that base, I'll be at MRG on 3/8


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Too great a chance for wet snow and change over to train that far south and that close to the coast. Maybe they will not get a mix, but it is not worth the risk, IMO.
> 
> With the threat of winds, I am still liking Burke. But may stop at Cannon to see if they can get things going. Nothing beats a Cannon powder day. I just fear that two-fer and crowds. But even with the two-fer, can't be much worse than a weekend.



Wow. You powder hounds really slice and dice these powder day decisions, eh?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wow. You powder hounds really slice and dice these powder day decisions, eh?



:lol:

funny, and I get your point that it will be GREAT many places tomorrow, but I won't get to ski until Sunday and I'm already running through my head where the best sloppy fourths will be for me by then :lol:


----------



## KingM (Feb 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> funny, and I get your point that it will be GREAT many places tomorrow, but I won't get to ski until Sunday and I'm already running through my head where the best sloppy fourths will be for me by then :lol:



Possibly MRG? According to the blog, we're supposed to keep getting refreshing snow showers over the next few days.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wow. You powder hounds really slice and dice these powder day decisions, eh?


Nice having so many options so close...

...once you experience open to close untracked, skiing suddenly is a different world for some folks. Some may call me snobish about the conditions I prefer to ski and seek out. Can you blame me? But we are all picky about something in our lives.


----------



## Euler (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like we got 4-6 inches of heavy,wet snow overnight.  Punching my hand into the snow out my door there is a very light crust just below the sirface snow.  It should make for a nice refresher to Mt. Snow's base, but IMHO won't make for a great "powder day" today.  Not enough to close school's here, but I'm home with my sick kid again today.  Have fun all of you who get to get out!


----------



## danny p (Feb 19, 2009)

totally stoked!  7" on the ground already @ K (according to snow report) and just checked the forecast:

*Today:* Snow likely before 10am, then a chance of snow and freezing drizzle between 10am and 4pm, then a chance of snow after 4pm. Cloudy, with a high near 30. South wind 8 to 13 mph becoming west. Chance of precipitation is 60%. *Total daytime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. *

*Tonight:* Occasional snow showers. Low around 15. Wind chill values as low as zero. West wind between 9 and 14 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible. *

*Friday:* Snow showers. High near 15. Wind chill values as low as -9. Breezy, with a west wind between 15 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 33 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible. *

Tomorrow and this weekend are going to be sick!!!!


----------



## Euler (Feb 19, 2009)

I just checked NOAA and found SoVT is forecast to get a few more inches of fresh tonight and Friday.  By Saturday the Mt should be in perfect condition again.  ARGH I HATE HALFPIPES!


----------



## reefer (Feb 19, 2009)

Euler said:


> Looks like we got 4-6 inches of heavy,wet snow overnight.  Punching my hand into the snow out my door there is a very light crust just below the sirface snow.  It should make for a nice refresher to Mt. Snow's base, but IMHO won't make for a great "powder day" today.  Not enough to close school's here, but I'm home with my sick kid again today.  Have fun all of you who get to get out!




Thanks for the update. Bagged it today and heading to work. There will be better use of a vacation day when not a holiday week...................................................


----------



## JD (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wow. You powder hounds really slice and dice these powder day decisions, eh?



No.  I just  go out back...by Monday the select back country locations will be refreshed with another foot of snow....and work will be slow again.....and I will be skiing alot.  Hopefully for a good 6 more weeks.  
then WHITEWATER!


----------



## JPTracker (Feb 19, 2009)

4 - 6" of snow here at Jay and no crust on the snow. Temp is 31 deg. Very light winds at the base but who knows what the winds are at the summit. Will find out at 8:30 with first tracks.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 19, 2009)

Euler said:


> I just checked NOAA and found SoVT is forecast to get a few more inches of fresh tonight and Friday.  By Saturday the Mt should be in perfect condition again.  ARGH I HATE HALFPIPES!



Euler, you need a snowmobile. I think it would be perfect for rehabing the shoulder. Plus, it would allow you get outside and take in the sights in and around Jacksonville. I don't know the town all that well, but I've seen plenty of VAST trails criscrossing the backroads. :smile:

Thanks for the snow update! I'm glad to hear they got a good amount and there's more on the way. My wife and I are heading up Sunday.


----------



## Euler (Feb 19, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Euler, you need a snowmobile. I think it would be perfect for rehabing the shoulder. Plus, it would allow you get outside and take in the sights in and around Jacksonville. I don't know the town all that well, but I've seen plenty of VAST trails criscrossing the backroads. :smile:
> 
> Thanks for the snow update! I'm glad to hear they got a good amount and there's more on the way. My wife and I are heading up Sunday.



I'm one of those tree hugging nature lover types who can't stand snowmobiles.  The only thing worse than encountering a snowmobile when I'm snowshoeing is getting close to a personal watercraft while paddling.  I go out in the woods or out on the water for peace and quiet!:smash:

I'll be out walking the dirt roads in a few more days, then hopefully snowshoeing some flat terrain by next weekend.  Make some turns for me Sunday/Monday the conditions will be superb!


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 19, 2009)

*Sugarloaf morning update*

The forecast  and the "storm" is a bust. It sounded like we were going to have 8-10 inches on the ground by morning.
I'm 5 miles away from the mountain and it's at best about 2-3 inches. The mountain reports 4.
It's snowing lightly now and the temps are about 28 F.

There is some light snow, but nothing to indicate the projected 10 - 15 inches that were in the forecast.

It will improve the conditions some, but right now it's just dust on crust.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> The forecast  and the "storm" is a bust. It sounded like we were going to have 8-10 inches on the ground by morning.
> I'm 5 miles away from the mountain and it's at best about 2-3 inches. The mountain reports 4.
> It's snowing lightly now and the temps are about 28 F.
> 
> ...



don't give up yet, while watching NECN they said the low pressure is going to stall off the Maine coast and the majority of the snow for Maine will occur throughout today.  eight to ten is still very possible up there.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

It's looking good for my trip to Northern Vermont this weekend...leaving Pennsyltucky at Noon tomorrow enroute for the holy land.  Saturday looks to be a powder day, Sunday as well..maybe some leftovers on Monday...it's great that snow showers are likely in Stowe straight through the weekend..the snow that falls on the backedge tends to be lighter champlain powder..woo hoo..heavy wet snow on the bottom..light and dry powder on top..perfecto!!!!


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 19, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> don't give up yet, while watching NECN they said the low pressure is going to stall off the Maine coast and the majority of the snow for Maine will occur throughout today.  eight to ten is still very possible up there.



Thanks for the encouraging words. Anything will be better than what we have up here 'till now.
I've been up here (Sugarloaf) since Saturday (2/14) and the conditions on the mountain ranged from bulletproof to somewhat edgable (they made snow on couple of trails).
All the natural snow trails - super hard as well. Any new snow will be a vast improvement.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words. Anything will be better than what we have up here 'till now.
> I've been up here (Sugarloaf) since Saturday (2/14) and the conditions on the mountain ranged from bulletproof to somewhat edgable (they made snow on couple of trails).
> All the natural snow trails - super hard as well. Any new snow will be a vast improvement.



Why aren't you skiing now???


----------



## polski (Feb 19, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Nice having so many options so close...
> 
> ...once you experience open to close untracked, skiing suddenly is a different world for some folks. Some may call me snobish about the conditions I prefer to ski and seek out. Can you blame me? But we are all picky about something in our lives.



or things, plural ...

This multi-part system seems to be one where it's worth paying close attention to details as it unfolds ... and does so unexpectedly in some ways: As reported above and in the NWS-Gray discussion this morning, Maine mountains appear to have mostly missed out in round one but may well catch up with upslope snow the next couple days. And as of 6:45 a.m. Cannon reported just 1-3" but starting to snow decently again. Yet Ragged, to the south and at considerably lower elevation, reports 10" while Sunapee reports 8". Wildcat also checks in with 8" and Attitash with 10". 

Me, I'm going somewhere tomorrow, or maybe waiting until Saturday for heavier upslope snows ... where? I have a bunch of ideas. Nice having so many options a 2-3 hour drive away ;-)


----------



## polski (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you, the Mt Washington avalanche forecasters will be here all week, try the veal:



> The John Sherburne Ski Trail is closed until the Snow Rangers are able to verify conditions--just kidding, it's open with a new 9-10 inches!


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Wow. You powder hounds really slice and dice these powder day decisions, eh?



Greg,
I'm with Steve on this one.  Look at it this way.  If you went into a bar, you're not just gonna say, "gimmie a beer", you're gonna ask what your choices are.  If you've got several areas all just as accessible, you want to choose.  For me, it depends on my mood, energy level, do I want a social day or a "no  friends powder day", do I want busy or not.  What about lift holds and mountain policy?  Each area has it's own personality and they can all be so different. 
Then, mountains being mountains, the accumulations can vary a lot from one to the next.  I am fortunate to often times not make up my mind until I get into the car.

As Steve says, it's nice to have choices.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why aren't you skiing now???



It's not worth the rush. More snow will accumulate by noon, so I'll catch 1/2 day rates. With a family in tow, that makes for a some decent $avings.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 19, 2009)

It looks like Killington could see 8-18 more when all is set and done on Saturday


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> ..once you experience open to close untracked, skiing suddenly is a different world for some folks. Some may call me snobish about the conditions I prefer to ski and seek out. Can you blame me? But we are all picky about something in our lives.



Almost hope I never do if it means I then need to be so selective about my surface conditions. But yes, to each his own. I hope you all find what you are looking for. Me? I'll be tearing up frozen gran down here tomorrow but with my daughter in tow so it hardly matters.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> It's not worth the rush. More snow will accumulate by noon, so I'll catch 1/2 day rates. With a family in tow, that makes for a some decent $avings.



OK..I'm a morning person and it stinks that more places don't offer an open to 1PM pass..


----------



## Glenn (Feb 19, 2009)

Euler said:


> I'm one of those tree hugging nature lover types who can't stand snowmobiles.  The only thing worse than encountering a snowmobile when I'm snowshoeing is getting close to a personal watercraft while paddling.  I go out in the woods or out on the water for peace and quiet!:smash:
> 
> I'll be out walking the dirt roads in a few more days, then hopefully snowshoeing some flat terrain by next weekend.  Make some turns for me Sunday/Monday the conditions will be superb!



At least you guys got snow up there from the storm! The snow in the woods should give you an excuse to get outside for a bit. :grin:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

LonghornSkier said:


> It looks like Killington could see 8-18 more when all is set and done on Saturday



Awesome, I might ski the Big K on Saturday..I was reading Scott Doppler 2ks report over on www.uvm.edu/skivt-l and he was saying some areas above 2k feet could get over 2 feet by Saturday..today will have some nice shallow freshies but Friday and Saturday look like the best days..in theory I should be driving up to VT today vs tomorrow but I'm sure there will be some untracked this weekend with the continuing snows..


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 19, 2009)

People were saying this was going to be a great storm for NH/ME but I think VT is actually going to get more snow out of this.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

LonghornSkier said:


> People were saying this was going to be a great storm for NH/ME but I think VT is actually going to get more snow out of this.



VT almost always gets more snow out of these types of systems due to the backside..


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 19, 2009)

> VT almost always gets more snow out of these types of systems due to the backside..



Not necessarily there has been a few storms this year where Wildcat and Sugarloaf have gotten more snow like in December when Sugarloaf got 30 inches and Stowe got like 16. But overall VT gets more upslope snow.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2009)

Please explain "backside."  I know you me the afterwards of the storm, but why/how does it occur?  Is is predictable?  Does it need certain conditions?


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2009)

*Serious Storm Stoke from Scott powderfreak*

posted wednesday Night:

So I've looked a little further into the upslope potential from late
Thursday night until Saturday morning and feel that this is the best set-up
we've had this season by far.  I'm pretty excited to see what transpires
over the next 72 hours, but suffice to say the best day to ski out of all of
this might be Saturday morning.

Tonight, a decent light to moderate snowfall at the ski areas with 3-6"
north of I-89 and 4-7" south...above 1,000ft.  Below 1,000ft expect 2-4"
south of 89 and 1-3" north of 89.  I'm going with ratios of 10:1 at the ski
areas, and 8:1 lower elevations for the overnight period.  Temps will fall a
couple degrees this evening with evaporational cooling, but will hold steady
or slowly rise later tonight which will likely change the lower elevations
(500ft or lower) to rain with temps 33-36F.  Ski area temperatures above
1,000ft should be 29-32F with mid 20s at the summits.

Tomorrow, best isentropic lift (warm air advection) should be northeast of
our region by 7am, so I don't expect too much to be going on during the
morning commute.  Again, with a lack of mid-level lift, I'm concerned that
residual low level moisture below the dendritic growth zone will cause some
freezing drizzle in the mountains that could put a light crust on the snow.
 I wouldn't forecast that necessarily but would keep it in the back of my
mind.  Overall, snow accumulations tomorrow won't be all that great, with
maybe an additional couple inches in the mountains from periods of light
snow throughout the day.

Then tomorrow night, Friday, and Friday night conditions become favorable
for upslope snow.  First, we'll have the mid-level lows at 700mb and 500mb
track over us which will instigate good lift as air parcels rise to fill
those voids in the mid-levels.  So a period of more enhance snow showers on
Thursday night is likely for several hours.  Following the passage of the
mid-level lows, all winds from the surface to 15,000ft turn westerly or WNW
in a moist cyclonic flow.  This will cause orographic induced snow to
develop across the northern Adirondacks and Green Mountain spine for Friday.

Periods of snow showers look like a good bet on Friday with additional
accumulations likely.  Per 850mb and 700mb relative humidity fields, Friday
afternoon and evening may also see another period of enhanced snowfall
across the mountains.  As the vertically stacked low pressure centers from
the surface to 500mb slowly move off to the north and east, snow will linger
across the Green Mountains on Friday night and into Saturday morning.  Not
expecting anything too heavy on Friday night but another round of light
accums is possible.  

The end result is that we'll have periods of mountain snow for the next
48-60 hours.  It won't snow non-stop for that time, but snow showers along
spine will be enhanced to mod/hvy at times as spokes of energy and moisture
rotate around the cut-off low from Thursday night through early Saturday
morning.  Total accumulations on the spine between MRG and Jay for a 72 hour
period ending Saturday 7am (so Saturday morning's ski report) should be at
least a foot and could be up to 2 feet above 2,000ft.  There is an outside
chance if the planets align of some locally higher amounts, particularly up
north closer to the deeper moisture.

This will be a fun one to watch unfold, but I've got that gut feeling that
the upslope machine will come through over the next couple days.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 19, 2009)

Today at Burke was a very fun day as got 4-6 inches overnight.  Mountain was busier than usual for a Thursday and the day progressed well as carving the heavy wet snow became taxiing but a lot of fun.  The snow continued throughout the day but very lightly until early afternoon when it picked up.  About 1 hour ago the snow picked up considerably and with the falling temps your starting to see accumulation on top of last nights snow-fall.  Tomorrow moring is shaping up to be a classic, and if it continues to snow as now we are in for a heck of a day.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2009)

psyflyer said:


> Today at Burke was a very fun day as got 4-6 inches overnight.  Mountain was busier than usual for a Thursday and the day progressed well as carving the heavy wet snow became taxiing but a lot of fun.  The snow continued throughout the day but very lightly until early afternoon when it picked up.  About 1 hour ago the snow picked up considerably and with the falling temps your starting to see accumulation on top of last nights snow-fall.  Tomorrow moring is shaping up to be a classic, and if it continues to snow as now we are in for a heck of a day.



Wow, that's interesting.  Please tell me more what the snow is like.  It sounds heavy.  Were you skiing ungroomed?


----------



## JPTracker (Feb 19, 2009)

It's been snowing all day here at Jay. Got 4 - 6 last night which gave us 4 - 5 runs with untracked powder.When we stopped for lunch at 1:00 my thermometer read 39 but the snow never seemed to get wet or heavy. It is now 31 and is snowing petty good. Hopefully tomorrow will be a repeat of today.


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 19, 2009)

billski said:


> Wow, that's interesting.  Please tell me more what the snow is like.  It sounds heavy.  Were you skiing ungroomed?



The snow was heavy as temps barely broke 30 degrees, during the day even though it snowed it barely accumulated, it only started around 2pm accumulating as the temp dropped, and since my last post we got a solid 2-3 inches and its snowing harder then ever has since yesterday when it all started.

We rode both ungroomed (Bear Den, Dougs Drop, Marshes) as well as some groomed (Willoughby, Warren's Way, Upper Fox's, Dear Run), all in all the ungroomed was a blast as we were there first tracks and took down some monster poweder with us.  As it stands right now, tomorrow morning looks to be better than today.


----------



## danny p (Feb 19, 2009)

dumping snow on the K1 cam for the last 45 min.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 19, 2009)

A heavy burst of unpredicted snow is pushing through West Central CT at this moment. Been snowing hard for the last hour with almost 2 inches on the ground at my house already.


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> A heavy burst of unpredicted snow is pushing through West Central CT at this moment. Been snowing hard for the last hour with almost 2 inches on the ground at my house already.



Hell yeah! The 3-ish inches that got rained on last night all melted today, but the ground is now white again. Squallier than a mo-fo right now!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

JPTracker said:


> It's been snowing all day here at Jay. Got 4 - 6 last night which gave us 4 - 5 runs with untracked powder.When we stopped for lunch at 1:00 my thermometer read 39 but the snow never seemed to get wet or heavy. It is now 31 and is snowing petty good. Hopefully tomorrow will be a repeat of today.



you might need to get your thermometer checked..39 at Jay Peak????


----------



## ccskier (Feb 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you might need to get your thermometer checked..39 at Jay Peak????



Spoke to my mother in-law, next town over at 4:30 today and it was over 40 today.  She is at a decent elevation, rained there most of the day, switched to snow later in the day.  Just got off the phone with a buddy who teaches at stowe, he said 4-6 of wet snow last night, inch or two today on the mountain.  Said it freshened up surfaces, were bullet proof.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 19, 2009)

ccskier said:


> Spoke to my mother in-law, next town over at 4:30 today and it was over 40 today.  She is at a decent elevation, rained there most of the day, switched to snow later in the day.  Just got off the phone with a buddy who teaches at stowe, he said 4-6 of wet snow last night, inch or two today on the mountain.  Said it freshened up surfaces, were bullet proof.



Wow...we hit 46 down here in MASH today...lets hope for some more snow..


----------



## aveski2000 (Feb 19, 2009)

8" - 12" inches at Sunday River today. It was surprisingly light at Oz and Jordan. No wind either.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 19, 2009)

*Sugarloaf update*

Got to the mountain about noon. They had may be about 5 inches. The aftrenoon snow showers added perhaps 3 more inches at best. Snow was at a bit heavy side, but that's a good thing. I'm hoping it will do a good job of covering up the ice. 

So, even though the 10 inches that the Sugarloaf site is reporting is some marketing fantasy, the conditions towards the end of the day were really fun. Soft bumps were growing on more popular trails and the east side of the mountain was fabulous. 
Not much more is expected from this system. Next couple of days should be quite good if the winds don't shut down the lifts.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> Got to the mountain about noon. They had may be about 5 inches. The aftrenoon snow showers added perhaps 3 more inches at best. Snow was at a bit heavy side, but that's a good thing. I'm hoping it will do a good job of covering up the ice.
> 
> So, even though the 10 inches that the Sugarloaf site is reporting is some marketing fantasy, the conditions towards the end of the day were really fun. Soft bumps were growing on more popular trails and the east side of the mountain was fabulous.
> Not much more is expected from this system. Next couple of days should be quite good if the winds don't shut down the lifts.



was windy last night.  head for the trees.
We'll be at wildcat Friday.


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you might need to get your thermometer checked..39 at Jay Peak????



savin' on the heatin' bills :grin:


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 19, 2009)

*ditto on psyflyer's 2/19 Burke comments*

I did Burke today too.  3-5 new is what I was thinking thru the morning, skiing ungroomed & map-glades.  Base is really crusty in general, and crusty & spotty in the glades.  (I know I hit ground a few times but amazingly it was never rock, and no obvious base damage on my skis.)

That said I thought today was excellent.  The mountain was empty (compare to what Im used to, but apparently not by Burke standards <shrug>). Half the glades were roped off, which is where I found the best untracked lines.  (Maybe Im decent at avoiding trail-bonage, but I didnt think the closed glades were any worse than the open ones. wonder if the folks at Burke were being douches & trying to save terrain for the weekend. oh well)  I thought a couple inches accumulated thru the afternoon, based on feel under my feet.  That or the afternoon was when I hit mainly roped off runs.  Did Dixieland 3 times, never saw anyone else in there.  Felt like a legitimate 7-8" of pow on the last couple runs in there. 

And Im pretty sure the 94-waist skis I got last spring help make today a crapload more fun than it would've been on my previous, 74-waist skis which are now relegated to beater-status. 

So where's the snow-jackpot for tomorrow?  Im in St. J right now and can literally go anywhere tomorrow.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 19, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> You working Friday?  I'll pop in if I make it.



Yup...I'll be at Mt Ellen


----------



## billski (Feb 19, 2009)

so vt. is expecting 3-7" overnight on yesterday's ~6"
mt. washington valley has 12" from yesterday with 1-2" overnight.  bromley, mt snow stratton all have a base el of 1850 - 2000 that should be good.  I'll be at wildcat, base el 2k feet.  
Expecting 2-5" tonight on yeterday's 6" in no vt.
Go north for dryer sno.


----------



## JPTracker (Feb 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you might need to get your thermometer checked..39 at Jay Peak????



When I got up this morning my thermometer said 31 and Jays snow report said 29, only 2 degrees different. I know it was above freezing because the snow was melting as it hit our skis on the lift.

20 degrees right now and still snowing.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's my live snow report from my drive to NH from Jersey.

Jersey: Nothing
Westchester, NY: Flurries
Danbury, CT: Nothing
Waterbury, CT: Whiteout
Hartford, CT: Nothing
Mass Pike: Snow
Worcester, MA: Nothing
495: Snow
Southern NH: Snow, about 2" on the ground as of 11pm

I'll be at Black tomorrow.  If anybody else is there and wants to get some runs in, come up and say hi.  I'll be skiing alone, red jacket with grey shoulders, black snow pants.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 19, 2009)

We had a couple of snow squalls in Sussex Co. so I have a dusting in my yard, it's better than nothing.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm guessing an additional 2-3" fell this evening at Mount Snow, although it's tough to tell as the wind is really gusting right now  I'm guessing wind holds tommorrow based on what it's doing now and the forcast.  Good thing though is that via upslope precip tommorrow, the NWS forcast here is calling for another 3-5" during the day  

The drifts infront of my place when I arrived tonight were pretty impressive - a solid 18"+ on my front walk which had been shoveled out mid-afternoon by the grounds crew here


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 20, 2009)

This morning as I peak outside the window I see roughly double what we had yesterday so Im not sure why skiburke.com says 3 inches.(Their web-site is awful I found)  I reckon 6 inches AT LEAST and on my deck it is more like 8-10inches OvERNIGHT and still snowing.  Today should be a blast!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 20, 2009)

10=15 inch storm total so far at Stowe..


----------



## JPTracker (Feb 20, 2009)

Another 6 - 8 here at Jay overnight for a storm total of 14 - 18, per Jay's website which I can agree with, but we got wind this morning which may mean wind hold.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2009)

Finally, February is delivering.


----------



## KingM (Feb 20, 2009)

MRG says they picked up an extra 10" of fluffy stuff overnight and SB is reporting 9". More on the way. 

If I can just hold on until Sunday. I'm dying to get out, but I haven't got five uninterrupted minutes at the moment.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 20, 2009)

It's also looking like another snowstorm late Saturday into Sunday..woo hoo..I'm leaving in 2 hours for the holy land..


----------



## JD (Feb 20, 2009)

Dumped all night last night at the bush.  And Stowe too I guess.  Another 8 plus.  16 plus total with a clipper coming in.  Sugarbush north is where I'd be heading.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 20, 2009)

I just got off the phone with a supplier in Barre.  and he said the powder was light and dry..50 more minutes until departure..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just got off the phone with a supplier in Barre.  and he said the powder was light and dry..50 more minutes until departure..



get some poe!!


----------



## psyflyer (Feb 20, 2009)

2day Burke was phenomenal.  Overnight turned out to be a solid 8-10 inches across the board, both groomed, ungroomed and glades were a great time, one for the memory books for sure.  To make everything unreal tonight local forecasts are calling for a 4 to 8 inches AND the Sunday into Monday storm is looking more promising.  All in all after 25 years on the slopes across the world I never have seen back to back to back powder days.  Sweet.


----------

